# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Assorted frog shots

## Stemcellular

From last week's evening shoot:

----------


## John Clare

Ray, I love the frogs but I want that blue flowered bromeliad  :Smile: .  The first couple of terrib photos are my favorites.

----------


## Stemcellular

Yeah, its cool, esp. since its in the escudo viv.  Its pupping, I'll send you a pup or two in a few weeks, just remind me.

First mint terribs came oow this past week...almost triple the size of other froglets!

Happy birthday.

----------


## John Clare

Oh hey thanks  :Smile: .  How many terribs froglets do you have?

----------


## Ebony

Very nice photo's and frogs. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Have I told you lately how jealous I am of your frogs/frogroom?

----------


## John Clare

Ray, is anyone else in the US having the same kind of success with _Ameerega bassleri_ as you?  Any breeding news on the Yellows?  On another note, how old were your terribs when they reached what you would call "adult" size?

----------


## Stemcellular

Not sure, John. Few folks breeding the blacks but not many around.   Mints were obtained in Jan 09 at 3-4 months oow, started breeding this spring.  

Some new photos from this morning:

----------


## Eel Noob

Amazing pix and frogs.

Really like that yellowish/greenish frog with the big dark eyes.

----------


## Kurt

Do you mean _Phyllobates terribilis_?

----------

